# Femme Fi vs. Shroom vs. Solar White?



## user79 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have Solar White and Shroom, but Shroom isn't working for me anymore, I hate the texture of Satins. Is Femme-Fi a lot like Solar White (LE from that blue collection in the summer, whatever it was called)? Is it worth getting Femme Fi if I have Solar White or are they too close? I'm basically looking for a better textured replacement of Shroom, I love Solar White but sometimes it's a tad too goldish tinted for me....


----------



## zipperfire (Jan 16, 2009)

Femme Fi is even more golden--I love Solar White, I wear Femme Fi a lot but I don't like it as much. Shroom never worked for me. If you want a pinky-white, what about Pincurl?


----------



## user79 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hm maybe Dazzlelight is a better dupe of Shroom? Dang I'll just have to go check them out I guess, I'm making a list for my mom to bring from the airport in Canada (duty free).


----------



## MsEclectic (Jan 16, 2009)

YES i think dazzlelight is a better alternative to shroom and closer in colour


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 16, 2009)

dazzlelight is also a veluxe pearl! IMO they are the best MAC texture!i cant say how close it is to shroom though(dont own it!) but i do love it!


----------



## yupitzTara (Jan 16, 2009)

you should try Phloof!, it's a nice highlight color.  I use it with almost everything.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 17, 2009)

i was totally gonna comment....

but i CANNOT stop laughing at this!!!







oh good lord LMFAO!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't have Solarwhite but Dazzlelight, Shroom and Femme-Fi.

Dazzlelight and Shroom are soo close but I like Dazzlelight a lot more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Femme-Fi is a bit darker and more golden.






HTH


----------



## QueenEmB (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yupitzTara* 

 
_you should try Phloof!, it's a nice highlight color.  I use it with almost everything._

 
I was going to rec this as well - I love Phloof


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 17, 2009)

I suggest Shore Leave as a replacement for Shroom. It has more pigmentation so you only need a little and it's a Veluxe Pearl. It came out with Naughty Nauticals. Hope that helps. I love this color.


----------



## PLAYAGIRL (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Hm maybe Dazzlelight is a better dupe of Shroom? Dang I'll just have to go check them out I guess, I'm making a list for my mom to bring from the airport in Canada (duty free)._

 
They sell MAC at the airport in Canada?? Which airport??


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 17, 2009)

I have both Femme-Fi and Solar White, and to me they are not similar at all. Solar White is much more golden, almost sharp in colour, while FF is a soft cream. It's sort of similar to Shroom in colour, but has a way better texture.

I'd take a photo to compare them, but my camera is dead


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PLAYAGIRL* 

 
_They sell MAC at the airport in Canada?? Which airport??_

 
Vancouver duty free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe also in Toronto, I don't know...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I don't have Solarwhite but Dazzlelight, Shroom and Femme-Fi.

Dazzlelight and Shroom are soo close but I like Dazzlelight a lot more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Femme-Fi is a bit darker and more golden.






HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much, Dazzlelight looks perfect, I'll check it out.


BTW my avatar is from SEXY PEOPLE haha


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i was totally gonna comment....

but i CANNOT stop laughing at this!!!







oh good lord LMFAO!!_

 
How on earth did you find my baby pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

hehehe 

Dazzlelight rules all. I hate Shroom.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i was totally gonna comment....

but i CANNOT stop laughing at this!!!







oh good lord LMFAO!!_


----------



## zipperfire (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree that Femme Fi and Solar White are not similar. The gold in Solar White is very metallic and is it a duochrome? Femme Fi is a sort of pale gold. Dazzlelight is a champagne gold, and is a lot nicer than Shroom. I don't like Phloof.


----------

